# new arrival



## Minimor

This little girl was born just before 1:30 this morning. Mama is our Royal Red Viking daughter Shenanigans EGF and sire is Willowlawn's Mr. Unique.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands

She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Performancemini

Another looker for those two lines! Yummy!


----------



## MiniNHF

lovely pattern and coloring!


----------



## Minimor

2 1/2 days old:


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

Wow, look at the shoulder on her! She is all over lovely, congratulations.


----------



## Renolizzie

Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Squeaks

What an absolute cutie!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

I don't visit the pony forum very often ...but glad I did to say congrats on your new beauty


----------



## paintponylvr

Wow! She's incredible!

Hmmm.... LOL - didn't think you were doing more babies??? LOL.


----------



## Minimor

Just this one--the mare came to us in foal--I haven't bred any to Venture...

Yet.

I am just so pleased with this one....she thinks very highly of herself, I look forward to showing her.


----------



## horsenut50

She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## Minimor

Just over 3 weeks old now--here is Twiggy and her mom


----------



## lucky seven

_Oh, how cute she is! Just want to hug her._


----------



## Deborah B

lovely picture congratultions on a beauty of a foal.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends

Wow! They are both so beautiful! Your little one looks pretty pleased with herself even through the photos! I bet you will have a fun time showing her.

Congratulations!

Don't suppose you want to trade marbles for her?


----------



## Minimor

7fluffyfriends...even though marbles don't eat...I will have to pass on the offer of a trade for this one! 

She does think very highly of herself. I tempt photos of her to my mon and she asks what the filly is looking at. I say nothing, she is just looking--she just has that upheaded stance, and is interested in everything.


----------



## jeanniecogan

Gorgeous baby girl. if they were mine i would have to make a pair of mom and baby. have fun.


----------



## JWC sr.

While I love pintos, a lot of time their markings detract from their conformation. But not this little girl she is beautiful. You should be really proud of her. LOL Congrats!


----------



## Minimor

Thank you John! I agree--some pintos have really unfortunate markings! I am so happy with how this one came out! 

This little girl is very fat at the moment--her mama milks like a Holstein cow!--she is due to be weaned but I haven't had time to rearrange ponies and separate these two. Hopefully she will slim down once she is off the milk!


----------



## Minimor

These photos are from yesterday--I get a chuckle out of how they mimic each other in their positions!


----------



## chandab

Looks like the makings of a team. [Or is that the plan and I just missed it not going back and rereading what you already posted?]


----------



## Debby - LB

isn't that amazing! gorgeous horses I'd want to sit and watch them all day


----------

